# peanut allergys "need some help"



## sunman76 (Jan 14, 2013)

We are having our wild game cook off (AKA The beast feast) at our church again this year.  We all get together and invite alot of guys to come.  We cook all wild game, and some fish.  One of the guys last year I talked to didn't have very much food on his plate, I asked him and he said he was allergic to peanut oil.  Every guy there fried stuff in peanut oil, I told him I used veg oil in my fryer to cook some frog legs in, but he said he seen people use the same utensil to get other fried items that was by my stuff. Which then had a problem with cross contact.

  I was going to really clean all my stuff, and make sure I do not cross contact anything in my cooking area.  I will post a sign at the table to notify people not to use other utensil's, and keep food separate.

Do y'all know anything to help me out, as what to watch for?

I use egg, milk, flour, cornmeal, salt, pepper, and some old bay on the frog legs.

I am looking for any help and things to look out for.

Thanks

Sonny


----------



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2013)

If one person screws up and cross contaminates  his food........   Not good.... I wouldn't touch that situation....   Just my thoughts....  Dave


----------



## sipp (Jan 14, 2013)

Realistically even if you went to all of the trouble to make sure that there was no peanut oil  and no cross contamination I dont think that he would eat the food.There is just too much risk involved to justify it.My daughter has a peanut alergy  and people tell us all the time there is no nuts in the food.But when you look closely at the ingredients some of them are made on same equipment/made in the same location as food with nuts.  I have learned that even though people try to accommodate allergies alot of them are not informed enough about them to erase any chance of alergic reaction. (not that you fall into that category)


----------



## diesel (Jan 14, 2013)

A very good friend of my has a son with peanut allergies.  We have them over for dinner/bbq on a regular basis.  It is VERY hard to prepare food for him.  He has eaten my bbq and everything is ok but, I always keep the ingredients labels from everything that goes into the food.  My friend or his wife will read the labels and give the OK or NA. 

It is unbelievable how many things out there have nuts in it.  Also, you have to look for things like sesame seed which is hidden it many types of flour. 

I have seen his reaction and it isn't pretty.  He carries an EPI pin everywhere.

I sure hope there is a cure for this allergy soon. 

Aaron.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 14, 2013)

As already stated and pointed out, this is a very serious allergy to work with. I interact with people all the time who have this type of Food Allergy. This is one of the allergies that has several different levels of reaction. Some react after eating a large amount and get a scratchy throat and others will have a life threatening reacting if a bag of peanuts was opened in the room before they entered. So you have to be very cautious and accommodating to their needs. The best way I can suggest to handle this it to talk with the guy if you are able too. Express your desire to make something he is able to eat. Let him know what you have in mind and let him guide you through the products that are safe for him to eat. Most people are just excited that you are taking their condition into consideration. Short of buying all new kitchen equipment, you have to make sure you have thoroughly cleaned and sanitized everything. Again ask the guy for advice on this process.

Ultimately it comes down to if he feels comfortable and safe eating the food prepared. Some have had very bad experiences when not eating at home and it has made them very leery of eating anything away from home.

I find it to be very admirable that you are wanting to make sure he feels comfortable and able to join in with everyone else. But in the end no one on SMF or any other site can make the proper decision or give the proper direction on what will be needed. It has to come from him and only him!!

I am sorry that I did not give you any black and white answers, but I can not with this type of allergy.

Jeramy


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys for the help, I will get with him and see what he is comfortable doing.  I'm sure he can get me a list of flour and stuff that I can use.

I'm sure glad to be blessed to be able to eat anything I like.  I can't imagine how hard is is for you guys.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2013)

I had a regular customer whose 5 year old was allergic to several items. I had to was and sanitize myself, tools and equipment before I could Saute his Chicken in EVOO and Garlic. Had to open new packages of each food item too...It is a challenge...JJ


----------



## supercenterchef (Jan 19, 2013)

There is a wide spectrum of allergy and these guys usually know where they fall along it...

but you may find this article interesting:  http://www.peanut-institute.org/eating-well/allergy/peanut-oil-no-allergens.asp

some of these guys may be able to experiment under a physician supervision if the allergy is mild...a risky proposition, but in the right circumstances, could be a life changer...?


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 19, 2013)

SupercenterChef said:


> There is a wide spectrum of allergy and these guys usually know where they fall along it...
> but you may find this article interesting:  http://www.peanut-institute.org/eating-well/allergy/peanut-oil-no-allergens.asp
> some of these guys may be able to experiment under a physician supervision if the allergy is mild...a risky proposition, but in the right circumstances, could be a life changer...?



Interesting artical..... Not sure how many with the peanut allergy will be willing to give it a shot even under a Doctor observation......... Still an interesting read....


----------



## bearclover (Jul 10, 2013)

It very nice of you to want to accommodate his allergy, but the best approach is to involve the person with the food allergy as someone posted earlier.

I developed an allergy to chilis (all peppers, Inc bell peppers all the way up to habaneros) in my mid-thirties. I didn't realize I was allergic and thought I was just getting food poisoning, so I kept eating them. At least I did until the allergy got worse and I ended up in the hospital unable to breath. I miss Mexican food and can't eat anything grilled because so much of it has peppers in the ingredients. It's one of the reasons I joined this forum- so I can learn to do it myself and come up with Chili free recipes. I have to make almost all of my sauces and rubs from scratch since ingredient lists that only list "Spices" at the end might contain Chili powder or red pepper flakes.


----------



## gary morris (Jul 10, 2013)

Make sure you read the ingredient list of any product used in production and keep the wrappers.  Your own common sense will ensure any prep you do is free from peanuts.  

If he / she decides to take your food tell him it's peanut free - to the best of your knowledge and ability and let him or her decide.  (you have to protect your own behind)

It's anaphilaxis - a severe allergic reaction.  Ask them if they have an epi pen and how to use it.  I used to have some anti histamine tablets in my bag when I was cheffing - (but that's my own personal choice)

Only thing is; it's allot of work for one person, however that person will now know what to expect, so should come prepared?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2013)

Bearclover said:


> It very nice of you to want to accommodate his allergy, but the best approach is to involve the person with the food allergy as someone posted earlier.
> 
> I developed an allergy to chilis (all peppers, Inc bell peppers all the way up to habaneros) in my mid-thirties. I didn't realize I was allergic and thought I was just getting food poisoning, so I kept eating them. At least I did until the allergy got worse and I ended up in the hospital unable to breath. I miss Mexican food and can't eat anything grilled because so much of it has peppers in the ingredients. It's one of the reasons I joined this forum- so I can learn to do it myself and come up with Chili free recipes. I have to make almost all of my sauces and rubs from scratch since ingredient lists that only list "Spices" at the end might contain Chili powder or red pepper flakes.


Welcome to the SMF Family...The bulk of the Recipes for Rubs and Sauces around here do contain some kind or multiple Chiles as many of us love the HEAT. But there is no need to worry as there are several pro Chef's and thousands of great Cooks that would work with you to develop recipes and offer advice to meet your needs...JJ


----------

